

Feeding Infants Peanut Products Could Prevent Allergies - fspeech
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2015/02/23/feeding-infants-peanut-products-could-prevent-allergies-study-suggests/

======
fspeech
Hmm I wonder how the peanut allergy epidemic started. Another example of the
"hygiene hypothesis"?

